# who owns a dryer?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am considering buying a dryer and have been researching a few...any comments about how many HP is needed. I have read reviews where 4HP is way too much. How often do you use it? 
Any favorite brand and why??? Here is the one I have looked at the most.
Amazon.com: 2HP B-Air Bear Power Pet Dryer / Dog Grooming BPD-1: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't think that would be enough power for mine. With the German Shepherds I like a lot of power to blow the water off and undercoat out. Most dogs don't require as much dryer power like my Border Collie. 

I have Double K dryers. The single speed one is not enough power. The double motor model works much better. They are not terribly expensive. 

Features I would look for are plenty of power, cool air, screw on nozzles so they don't pop off and a rheostat control of air flow. 

Double K Dryers:2000AD, 2000EV, 2000PV, 560, 850 Stand, 850 Portable, 9000II, Airmax, Dry Cycle and Xstream


Currently, I don't have one where you can dial in the amount of air flow. I am saving my shekels for a Kool Dry! 
Kool Dry Dryer


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I have this one....
Dri-Eaz Dri-Dog 2-Speed Dryer - Groomers.com

I love it! Works wonderful for my shepherds, my newf I had, my aussies, and even my Border Collie puppy.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I have a Metro Air Force Dryer. 4hp, 2 speed. I have had and used it for 13 years. Replaced the hose once because I left it out and a puppy said MINE but that is it.

Sometimes, I wish it had more OOMPH to dry coat on a GSD, but if you just relax and take a bit more time, it gets the job done.

Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum AFTD-3 Air Force Commander 4.0-Peak HP Pet Dryer: Home & Garden


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If I had 300.00 to spend on a dryer, I would get the Kool Dry as it uses very little power so circuits don't blow. It has a dial in from a puff of air to full blast so you can accustom dogs to it easier. It is very quiet and lightweight.

I wouldn't think 4 HP is too much for a Shepherd. Sometimes we use a livestock dryer on them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a comb and a hair dryer. It's way cheaper.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have the metro 4hp dryer and have had it around 15 years, it's still going strong and I can't live without it


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I have the 4 HP Metro Air Force Commander. I like it a lot - it blows the water off the hair. It's about 12 or 13 years old. My last one was about 10 years old when I broke it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The Metro dryers do tend to last. I use one at my friend's kennel. They are loud to me though. I am going deef from dog 
dryers!


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Metro is a great brand of dryer, it is what I use at me home(the 4 hp). I am a groomer and I prefer a stronger dryer to remove undercoat and water from wet dogs. I have used a dri-eaz and a double k but i am not sure of the model. Of those 3 the like the dri eaz the best. But my pick is metro air force master blaster it has 2 4hp motors, so it peaks at 8 hp.
*
*


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

the metro it will be...thanks to all of you who chimed in!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I use my Black and Decker electric Leaf Blower to dry DJ ... he loves it, it's his most favorite part of getting a bath, next to biting the water as it comes out of the end of the hose.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Really? How in the world did you train for that?


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Really? How in the world did you train for that?


It was easy, I put DJ in his halter, ran my hand through a short handle clipped to the halter, had my son start up the B&D, let DJ get used to the noise for a bit, ran the air stream down his back a couple of times and that's all it took. He loves it on his rear end just above his tail ... 

I am careful not to go near his ears or face with the air blast ....


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I also have the Metro 4hp and love mine. It really cuts the drying time down!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I definitely need one that will really cut down drying time, as we swim a lot and I am beginning to see that leaving him wet may be a factor is his coat problems. I have used my hair dryer on him twice this week and he is oblivious to it. So it looks like overwhelmingly the metro 4 hp is the winner...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is so nice to be able to get the hair all fluffed out and dry after bathing. It really helps with removing dead undercoat too. 

I use the dry to blow off dirt and loose hair between baths.


----------

